# Super Carry High Price... Why



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok the Super Carry is a nice looking gun for sure but so is the CDP, and the Eclipse etc etc..
What makes it worth $1500+.. ($200+ more than the others)


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

I guess thats a good question... as no one seems to have a good answer.. LOL


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I referred to this gun in your other thread - I say you are better off getting a Nighthawk or Brown, IMHO.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Because it's new, and almost has an Ed Brown bobtail look to it, oh and those cool looking cocking serrations.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh wait - your other thread was about the Super Match - this is the Super Carry.

I think it's around $1100 at my local shop. Honestly, Kimber doesn't use ramped barrel on their 4 and 5" aluminum models. I wouldn't buy it.

I think the gun looks sweet too, and have looked at them a few times. IF they came with a ramped barrel, I might buy one myself (the frame on a 1911 has the feedramp, and with an aluminum frame, the feed ramp will wear quickly without a steel ramped barrel.

Springfield puts ramped barrels on their alloy framed 1911s


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

See now $1100 I could see just not $1500.. I do like the _Ed Brown _ like bobbed grip frame..
I didnt know that about the 4" and 5" aluminums not being ramped, I had a 3" Ultra and a 5" Eclipse..
Also I like the Springfields as well.. well made and durable, I have a SS 3.5"... its heavier but no feeding problems and shoots great..
Thanks for your input and comments.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Have never seen the Super Carry for 1100.00, that is a great price if true. Lowest I have seen is around 1250.00.


----------

